# married to fast?



## lostintranslation27 (May 5, 2012)

dont really know where to begin but i deff need some advice.... me and my husband have curently been married for five months and together for ten months... when we first got married it was great but now iam beginning to wonder if i got married for all the wrong reasons and iam scared i made a big mistake. He is 20years older then me and iam starting to think the age difference is to much.... He is always tired never wants to do anything exciting.... when we first were together we got along great we were so similar or so i thought but the longer we have been together the more i see i was wrong... i just dont know what to do hoping someone on here has some advice on how to make a marriage last


----------



## capacity83 (Feb 13, 2011)

it isnt easy marrying someone 20 yrs older. I guess at the end of it, it all comes down to choice.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

20 years is a large gap. Not sure about your current age, but let's assume we can fast forward to when he's 70.

You'll still be 50 and full of life while he's very possibly ready for the retirement home.

Do you really want that sort of future for yourself?

Being in love with him is wonderful, and in the end this is your choice.  Still you are setting yourself up for dealing with old age issues at a much younger age than is typical.

The choice is yours.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

:scratchhead::scratchhead:

Divorce now and save yourself many year's of pain and problems or you can try the failed tactic of forcing yourself to "fall in love" with someone you try do not love.


----------



## lostintranslation27 (May 5, 2012)

I guess I also should have added the main reason we got married was because i was pregnant our daughter was born less then a month ago I do love him but after reading the posts my eyes have opened to the possibility of dealing with old age homes... right now iam 24 and he is 44 he is young for his age..... I think iam more confused then i was before.... anybody who married someone so much older then them and are happily married?


----------

